
30-year-old with Ehlers-Danlos syndrome will never eat again - MEGMOL
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-7726787/Woman-Ehlers-Danlos-syndrome-reveals-never-eat-water-makes-sick.html
======
UI_at_80x24
My wife has EDS. She isn't on a feeding tube; and we hope she won't ever be on
one. Gastroparesis isn't even the worst part of it. As TFA points out, there
are a lot of collective symptoms that EDS causes.

